# Forum Learning Russian Language Resources for Studying Russian Tutors Directory  *R*U*S*S*I*A*N 4YOU in LONDON

## Alena_L

I am a highly qualified Russian Language trainer who offers lessons to both children and adults on one-to-one or small group basis.
My teaching programmes are designed to meet the individual requirements of each student depending on your level and goals.
If you tried to learn Russian before but were not able to speak this difficult language I’ll help you to be successful this time! It will be challenging, exciting and rewarding   :: 
I also provide Cultural Awareness training for those planning to do business in Russia.
I am a native speaker of Russian language with fluency in English.
For all further enquiries please do not hesitate to contact me by email:  russian4you@hotmail.co.uk
I currently reside in LONDON

----------

